# Datei nicht löschbar



## Sven Mintel (27. Dezember 2005)

Moin,....

ich hab da bei mir eine Datei auf dem Desktop...Grösse:0Byte.
Sie lässt sich nicht löschen, umbenennen, verschieben etc.
Jeglicher Versuch wird mit der Meldung honoriert, dass vom Datenträger nicht gelesen werden kann.

Ich vermute mal, es hängt mit ihrem Namen zusammen... der endet mit nem Punkt 

*CA47MXCZ.* ...wie krieg ich die weg, weiss das jemand?


----------



## hpvw (27. Dezember 2005)

Hast Du es schon mal über die "DOS-Box" versucht?

Ein paar (hoffentlich selbsterklärende) Beispiele unter Windows 2000:
	
	
	



```
C:\>rename einedatei.txt .beginntmitpunkt

C:\>rename .beginntmitpunkt endetmitpunkt.

C:\>del endetmitpunkt.
```
Gruß hpvw

Edit: Darf man fragen, wie die dort hin gekommen ist?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Dezember 2005)

ja....löschen über die DOS-Box hab ich schon probiert 
Wie die dorthinkommt? Keine Ahnung.
Normalerweise ist mein Desktop recht überfüllt, da ist sie mir nicht aufgefallen. Hab grad mal etwas aufgeräumt... und nun ist sie da(war sie wöhl vorher auch schon )


----------



## hpvw (27. Dezember 2005)

Dann fällt mir nur noch Scandisk und vergleichbares ein. Evtl. wird die Datei damit auch als beschädigt erkannt und entweder repariert und damit löschbar oder direkt entfernt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Dezember 2005)

Scandisk hat auch nichts bewirkt.
Es scheint, als wäre die Datei wirklich nicht mehr vothanden....misteriös


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht waere Knoppix in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Captive-NTFS-Treiber eine Loesung.
Ich denke es waere zumindest einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Dezember 2005)

Hast du dazu nähere Infos....was mach ich da mit dem Treiber? :-(


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab das auch bisher erst einmal gemacht, aber der Treiber funktioniert ganz gut und ist auch bei Knoppix direkt dabei.
Das einzige was Du noch brauchst um ihn nutzen zu koennen sind ein paar Dateien aus Windows, was ja aber kein Problem darstellen sollte.
Hier kannst Du ein paar Informationen zur Einrichtung finden.


----------



## Duddle (27. Dezember 2005)

Passiert mir auch häufiger und in 99% der Fälle funktioniert es so:

 Taskmanager aufrufen, explorer.exe Prozess killen, Neuer Task, Durchsuchen, dann zu der entsprechenden Datei navigieren und übers Kontextmenü löschen / verschieben

 Dann einfach wieder mit "explorer" den Explorer starten (  ) und weiterarbeiten.



 Duddle


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Dezember 2005)

Funktioniert auch nicht

Das mit Linux hab ich leider noch nicht probiert....da hab ich wohl etwas zu wenig Ahnung von, um zu kapieren, was ich da tun soll.

Ich hab sie alldieweil an der Seite aus dem sichtbaren Bereich geschoben...damit kannich auch erstmal leben


----------



## fanste (27. Dezember 2005)

Es gibt ein Programm das heißt unlocker. Vll greift irgendein Programm auf die datei zu und du darum nicht löschen kannst. Das programm zeigt dir an welches Programm und gibt die Datei davon frei.

EDIT: 
Hier noch der Link
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------



## braungraphix (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

also weiterhin gibt es unter dem Programm Tuneup eine Funktion die bis dato bei mir funktioniert hat "nicht löschbare Dateien löschen".
Zu finden ist eine trialversion unter www.tuneup.de
Vieleicht kommst du damit weiter.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo...

ich hab das jetzt installiert...nur ist da nirgends ein solcher Eintrag.

Der "unlocker" hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich nehme an Du hast auch schon im Safe Mode gebootet, oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Dezember 2005)

Jo,klar.

Ich bin jetzt sicher, dass es nicht am Dateinamen liegt.
Warum:die Datei ist weg(naja...vorübergehend war sie weg, jetzt ist sie wieder da) 

Aaaber: es ist/war eine neue da 

Ich beschreibe mal, was ich so die letzte 1/2 Stunde gemacht habe(gegoogelt natürlich).... da schrieb einer was von Notepad....diese nicht vorhandene Datei mit Nodepad öffnen, was reinschreiben, speichern,löschen...fertig.

Ich also....:

Öffne die nicht vorhandene Datei  *CA47MXCZ.*(mit Punkt am Ende) mit Notepad, schreibe was rein, speichere sie: 
OK
Ich lösche die Datei  *CA47MXCZ.*(mit Punkt am Ende):
OK
 Doch nun ist eine neue Datei da.... *CA47MXCZ*(ohne Punkt am Ende) 
Ich will diese Datei *CA47MXCZ*(ohne Punkt am Ende) löschen....geht nicht(Quelldatei kann nicht gelesen werden)
Ich denke....prima,wenigstens ist der Punkt weg, und erstelle einen gleichnamigen Ordner
OK
Nun will ich die Datei *CA47MXCZ*(ohne Punkt am Ende) löschen....und es geht
OK
jetzt noch schnell den Ordner löschen.....geht nicht :-(
Was macht man mit nem Ordner...man kann was reinschieben....ich probiere es, und siehe da:
OK
auf einmal lässt sich der Ordner, der 10sec vorher nicht lesbar war, löschen:
OK 
Kaum ist der Ordner weg....ratet mal, wer wieder da ist:
*CA47MXCZ.*(mit Punkt am Ende) :suspekt:

...scheint sich wohl um einen Dateisystemfehler zu handeln.... ich werds morgen mal mit der Recovery-Konsole probieren(ja...Skandisk und Defrag hab ich schon hinter mir )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Dezember 2005)

Kannst Du denn einen Virus ausschliessen?
Denn so ein Verhalten ist ja schon etwas merkwuerdig.


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Dezember 2005)

Naja....nen Virenfachmann bin ich nicht grad....ich wüsst aber nicht, dass ich einen habe

Zumindest hab ich auch mit BartPE von CD gebootet....selbes Ergebnis.
Das sollte einen Virus ausschliessen (denke/hoffe ich).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich find es halt nur ein wenig merkwuerdig, dass die Datei immer wieder auftaucht.


----------



## NatureBoy (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich würde dir spontan einfach mal raten http://www.hijackthis.de  zu besuchen und ein Logfile zu erstellen. Damit kann überprüft werden ob dein System wirklich Virenfrei ist!


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Januar 2006)

Das war natürlich meine 1. Amtshandlung...da ist nichts.
Naja...ich lass sie jetzt da:der Desktop füllt sich schon wieder, da fällt sie nicht mehr auf


----------



## Alexander12 (3. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> Naja...ich lass sie jetzt da:der Desktop füllt sich schon wieder, da fällt sie nicht mehr auf


Ist nicht die sauberste lösung..   
Hast du es schon Mal mit verschiedenen DateiSchreddern probiert, die sowas 40 Mal überschreiben, dann kommt Sie bestimmt nicht mehr.

Evtl. findest ja auf www.winload.de was.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Wessy (3. Januar 2006)

Also für mich hört sich das auch ganz stark nach einem Virus an. Viele heutige Viren arbeiten mit mehreren Tasks. Das bedeutet, das du einen der beiden Tasks killen kannst und der andere Task startet dann den gerade gekillten erneut. Somit ist es fast unmöglich den Task wirklich komplett zu killen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn du deinen PC bereits über eine Boot-CD wie zb. TimeMix gestartet hast, die Datei gelöscht wurde und beim Systemstart von Windows wieder erscheint, ist es ein Virus naheliegend. Möglicherweise verursacht auch ein als 'Nichtvirenprogramm' bekanntes Programm das Problem.

Kill doch mal bitte alle Tasks die du im Taskmanager killen kannst (inkl. explorer.exe). Dann gehst du auf Datei/Neuer Task ausführen...  Dort gibst du cmd ein und löscht die Datei über die Dosbox (Befehl:del "c:\dokumente und einstellungen\......."). Dann die Dosbox wieder mit exit beenden und im Taskmanager wieder den Desktop über Datei/Neuer Task ausführen...  -> "explorer"  starten!

Sollte das alles nicht weiterhelfen, lade dir TuneUp-Utilities 06, AdAware SE, Spybot und Hijack This herunter. 

PS.: Ich würde noch etwas versuchen. Du könntest z.B. einen neuen Benutzer erstellen und schauen ob die Datei auch bei diesem auf dem Desktop liegt.


----------



## Alexander12 (3. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> PS.: Ich würde noch etwas versuchen. Du könntest z.B. einen neuen Benutzer erstellen und schauen ob die Datei auch bei diesem auf dem Desktop liegt.


Ja, bei WinXP hat jeder sein eigenes Desktop.


> Sollte das alles nicht weiterhelfen, lade dir TuneUp-Utilities 06, AdAware SE, Spybot und Hijack This herunter.


Hijack This hat er ja schon erfolglos ausprobiert.  :-( 


> Kill doch mal bitte alle Tasks die du im Taskmanager killen kannst (inkl. explorer.exe). Dann gehst du auf Datei/Neuer Task ausführen... Dort gibst du cmd ein und löscht die Datei über die Dosbox (Befehl:del "c:\dokumente und einstellungen\......."). Dann die Dosbox wieder mit exit beenden und im Taskmanager wieder den Desktop über Datei/Neuer Task ausführen... -> "explorer" starten!


Vllt. mit "Prozesstruktur beenden" oder so da müsstst sie eigentlich wegkriegen.

Was auch noch ne Lösung wäre, du führst Mal die msconfig aus und guckst dir Mal an was alles beim Systemstart mitstartet, wenn dir da was Spanisch vorkommt machst das raus.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## NatureBoy (3. Januar 2006)

Vielecht auch mal Alternative Virenscanner ausprobieren...

was auch sehr schnell und einfach ist sind Online Virenscanner. Zum Beispiel http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/activescan.asp (Achtung nur IE - benötigt Active X)


----------



## ronaldo84 (3. Januar 2006)

So eine Datei habe ich auch auf dem Desktop nur bei mir heißt sie *CA6NCJ3S.*. Ich glaube die ist mal gekommen als mir ein Freund eine Email geschickt hat, in der eine weitere Email als Anhang war. Diese habe ich dann gespeichert und die Datei war da. So oder so ähnlich ist das abgelaufen. Einen Virus kann ich zumindest definitiv ausschliessen, da wir hier diverse Content Scanner, Bayesian Filter und Firwalls von GFI haben. Ich glaube so leid es mir tut das die durch einen Anwendungsfehler des Benutzers entstanden ist.

Edit: Umbennen kann man meine Datei auch nicht. Ich wollte einfach mal versuchen ein jpg oder so draus zu machen, da kommt aber der Fehler 


> Datei kann nicht umbenannt werden: Quelldatei oder vom Quelllaufwerk kann nicht gelesen werden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Januar 2006)

Na dann sind wir ja Leidensgenossen 
Einen Virus schliesse ich auch aus.... diese Datei ist weder mit Knoppix, noch mit BartPE lesbar.

Ich schätze, das dürfte ein Fehler in der dieser MFT sein... 

Wir können ja in Kontakt bleiben, falls einer die Sache ohne Formatieren wegbekommt


----------



## ronaldo84 (4. Januar 2006)

Können wir gerne machen. Aber ich versuche jetzt nicht auf Teufel komm raus diese Datei zu löschen. Die stört mich eigentlich nicht. Bei mir ist aber das Problem auch noch, das mein Rechner in einer Domain ist. Das heißt die Benutzereinstellungen werden auf dem Server gespeichert. Da der Desktop da ja dazugehört, wird die Datei immer wieder erscheinen, auch wenn ich meinen Rechner formatiere.


----------



## Wessy (4. Januar 2006)

Also mich würde da noch etwas interessieren:

Gibt es die Datei CA47MXCZ. noch in einem anderen Ordner? Wenn ja wo?

Liegt die Datei auf dem ALLUSERS Desktop oder auf dem deines Profiles? Also c:\dokumente und einstellungen\allusers\Desktop\ oder c:\dokumente und einstellungen\*dein Benutzername*\Desktop\


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Januar 2006)

@ronaldo:Logisch..ich hatte jetzt auch nicht vor, schlaflose Nächte deswegenzu verbringen 

@Wessy:die Datei befindet sich lediglich auf dem Desktop meines Profils.


----------



## Wessy (4. Januar 2006)

Na also dann würde ich doch als aller erstes versuchen mich mit einem neuen Profil am System anzumelden. Wenn du die Datei dann nicht mehr vorfindest, kannst du ja alle Einstellungen, Links, etc aus deinem alten Profil in dein neues übernehmen (Bis auf den Desktop versteht sich  ).


----------



## Wessy (4. Januar 2006)

Und nachher kannst du das Profil über "Start/Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/Benutzer und Kennwörter" bequem löschen! Sollte das Löschen dann nicht funktionieren, würde ich mich einen sch*** drum kümmern da das zusätzliche alte Profil nicht weiter stört!

Gruß Wessy


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Kann Man Profile eigentlich unsichbar machen/verstecken?

Wäre ganz praktisch..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Januar 2006)

Bloss...wenn ich ein neues Profil erstelle und mich dort anmelde, hab ich doch keinen Zugriff auf das andere Profil

Ich  kann ja mal testweise probieren, mir aus dem alten Profil alles (bis auf die eine) auf nen USB-Stick zu laden, und dann ins neue Profil...vielleicht gehts ja.

Ist nur die Frage, was mehr stört...nen überflüssiges Profil(inkl. etwaiger Komplikationen)...oder eine nicht vorhandene, sichtbare Datei


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Kann Man bei der Datei irgendwelche Attribute ändern via versteckt/schreibgeschützt?

Naja, Im zweifelsfalle würd Ich das alte Profil nehmen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## NatureBoy (4. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Kann Man Profile eigentlich unsichbar machen/verstecken?
> 
> ...



Mit TweakUI XP von Microsoft kannst du z.B den Benutzer aus dem (neuen) Anmeldebildschirm von WinXP nehmen und noch vieles mehr ;-)


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Muss Ich mir Mal anschaun. Wo kriegt Man das denn?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Januar 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Gibts die auch auf Deutsch?
Keine Sorge, Ich kann Englisch.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## NatureBoy (5. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Gibts die auch auf Deutsch?
> 
> MfG Alexander12




Nee ^^

 ;-)


----------



## Wessy (5. Januar 2006)

Aber warum solltest du denn keinen Zugriff auf die anderen Profile haben? Du legst einfach einen Benutzer mit Adminrechten an und hast auf alle Profile (inkl. Allusers) Zugriff. Nix mit USB-Stick und so. Einfach einen zusätzlichen Admin anlegen, Dateien in das neue Profil übernehmen, testen, altes Profil über "Start/Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/Benutzer und Kennwörter" löschen.

 Das Erstellen des neuen Benutzers und übernehmen der wichtigen Daten (am besten nur das was du auch wirklich brauchst) funktioniert so auf jeden Fall!

 Mache das hier auf der Arbeit ja auch jeden Tag!

 Wichtig wäre: Anwendungsdaten, Desktop, Eigene Dateien, Favoriten, Lokale Einstellungen, Startmenü. Alles andere kann zu Problemen führen da dort Informationen über den Benutzer gespeichert sind (ggf. mit S-ID).

 Gruß der Wessy....


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Januar 2006)

Hi.

So viel Ärger wegen einer kleinen datei, die eigentlich keinen Speicherplatz wegnimmt.

@Sven Mintel:
Kann Man bei der Datei wenigstens das Icon wechseln, damit sie wenigstens nach was aussieht?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Januar 2006)

Icon wechseln kann man auch nicht....ich habs jetzt hinter nem widget versteckt


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ist zwar ne schmutzige Lösung, eil die Datei noch da ist, aber gut.
Im Endeffekt würde nur ne Formatierung helfen die Datei wegzukriegen.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## spiderflo (6. Januar 2006)

Also ...
du könntest unter Dokumente und Einstellungen/.../Desktop/
die Datei auf "Versteckt" setzten das müsste sie weg sein.
Also halt "angezeigt weg". Spätestens nach einem Neu-Anmelden.

Das Programm HiJackThis (einfach googlen) ist genial gegen HiJacker und
unterstützt auch eine Funktion die heißt "Lösche Datei bei Reboot".
Da geht sie sicher weg, außer sie wird durch ein anderes Programm (Virus) immer neu erstellt.

Viel Glück noch und meld dich falls es funktioniert hat.
Schöne Grüße Florian Bräuer


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Januar 2006)

Hijackthis bringt, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, nichts..da es sich nicht um das Produkt eines Ungeziefers handelt, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich um einen Fehler im Dateisystem.

Die Eigenschaften der Datei lassen sich ebenfalls nicht ändern, da es keine Datei gibt-> es kommt auch dort(beim Setzen von Eigenschaften) die Meldung, dass die Datei nicht gelesen werden kann.


----------



## spiderflo (6. Januar 2006)

Hab nicht alles gelesen. Sry.
Die Löschfunktion hast du auch schon probiert nehm ich an ...
Viel Glück dann noch.


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ergo würde NUR formatiren helfen, wenn es ein Fehler ist.   
Alles andere scheint ja nichts zu bringen.   

Vllt. gibts ja noch ein anderes Programm, dass solche "Schäden" im Dateisystem reparieren kann..   
Evtl. gibts bei Winload was, bei datenrettung oder so.

MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Januar 2006)

Ich hab bei Microsoft gelesen, dass Defragmentieren hilft...allerdings nicht das MS-Defrag, sondern Programme externer Anbieter.
Netterweise haben sie nicht dazugeschrieben, welche Programme/welcher Anbieter.;-]


----------



## fanste (6. Januar 2006)

Probier doch mal O&O Defrag. Gibt es als 30 Tage Testversion kostenlos. Wird von vielen hoch gelobt (Platz 1 bei ComputerBild).

Hier noch der Link: http://www.oo-software.com/de/


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Januar 2006)

Das hatte ich schon probiert


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ashampoo Macig Defrag 1.06


MfG Alexander12

//EDIT: Ach, Sven warst Mal wieder schneller


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Januar 2006)

Auch schon durch :-(
Falls sonst noch jemand ein Programm zu empfehlen hat....ausser den beiden hab ich noch nichts probiert


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

FreeHDDSpace4you 1.1.0 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Januar 2006)

Das Teil benutzt ja "bordeigene Mittel"-also WIN-Defrag, ...und damit gehts ja nicht


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

*ARGH*

CleanUp Xp 2.02 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Januar 2006)

@ Alexander12: Poste doch bitte nicht glei jedes Mülltool was Du im iNet findest.
Fakt ist das O&O Defgrag die beste wahlt ist. Und TuneupUtilitys kann weitaus MEHR
als TweakUI und irgend welche Drittanbierter PC Cleaning Tools.
Aber wie sollen bitteschön solche Tools schäden am Dateisystem beheben?  

Der ERD-Diskcommander kann es evtl schaffen.
Hoffe Du hast irgendwo ne GT CD rumliegen Sven...
Ansonsten würd nur das Formatieren helfen.


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> Poste doch bitte nicht glei jedes Mülltool was Du im iNet findest.


War ja nur gut gemeint.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Januar 2006)

Was ist eine GT-CD ? :-(

@Alex: Danke,ich weiss, wie es gemeint ist 


Von diversen Optimierungstools lasse ich ohnehin die Finger.... nach meiner Erfahrung läuft das System nach deren Verwendung besser, weil man es dann ohnehin platt machen muss, weil alles i.A. ist .
In meiner Registry fummle ich nur per Hand rum...da weiss ich wenigstens, wer Schuld ist


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Januar 2006)

Das ist eine sehr spezielle Boot CD. So speziell das ich Dir hier leider keine genauen Infos zu geben kann. 
Kannst Du Dir sicher denken worum es geht.
Aber auf der SuperUTL CD (Super Utilities, auch ne Boot CD) von Symnatec findest den ERD-Disc commander aber auch.


Ich hatte noch NIE Probleme mit der Registrysäuberung vom TuneupUtilitys


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

 


> Ich hatte noch NIE Probleme mit der Registrysäuberung vom TuneupUtilitys


Meine Kumpels haben das auch, die sagen genau das gleiche. Im Gegenteil, Ich fummle nur selten herum und lass da eher Tools machen.


MfG Alexander12


----------

